
Using GraphQL to manage open source repositories - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/05/16/using-graphql-to-manage-open-source-repositories/
======
bdickason
I recently looked into using GraphQL as a query language for a small side
project (twitch bot in nodejs) that i'm working on. It seemed a bit heavy for
what I needed (interface with a simple redis data store).

I'm curious - after using it, what types of projects do you think GraphQL is
good for and what types of things do you think it is not well suited for?

~~~
neebz
microservices.

most of our microservices are backed by relational database and writing
RESTful Apis for all our consumers with different data requirements is a lot
of work. GraphQL requires some extra effort initially but you don't need to
keep going after every few weeks because some consumer need something
different now.

------
schickling
Really cool demo of using GraphQL!

------
ztratar
Awesome use for GraphQL!

------
dreamcompiler
What problem does this solve?

~~~
brianllamar
Hi, I made the thing. It solves 2 problems for me.

1 save open source projects and write notes about them to eventually make a
contribution

2 try out solving a problem using a new technology, GraphQL

